# Ingersoll Rand PX8118U06342 230v/3/60



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Yes, the motor will need to be reconnected as well as the control transformer. Some of these units have more than one control transformer though. Often there is one or more cooling fans. 

Trace the incoming lines and change everything connected to them.

You'll also need to change the motor O/Ls for lower current.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Can we get a little more information on this compressor? Is this a screw or a recip? The Google machine didn’t turn up much for me.


----------



## Gaston (Mar 22, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> Can we get a little more information on this compressor? Is this a screw or a recip? The Google machine didn’t turn up much for me.


Good Mornning Sr just wire motor to 480 v


Gaston said:


> Im working on a Ingersoll Rand air Comp 230/3/60, need to hook it to a 480 volts supply line, I quess i need to rewire Motor to a high volt 480 v , do i need to also rewire the Transformer since this comp was a 230/3/60





460 Delta said:


> Can we get a little more information on this compressor? Is this a screw or a recip? The Google machine didn’t turn up much for me.


Just finish wire in this same compressor to 480 v this motor runs the Fan for you condenser coil wish way does this Motor suppost to run


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

We still know nothing about what's going on here, slow down and give us some real info.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Gaston said:


> Good Mornning Sr just wire motor to 480 v
> 
> 
> Just finish wire in this same compressor to 480 v this motor runs the Fan for you condenser coil wish way does this Motor suppost to run


If you reconnected more than one 3Ø motor and maintained phasing, if one motor turns the right way, all of them will. But only if you were careful to maintain phasing.


----------

